# Vaginal discharge or infection? Doe bred Wed and Thurs



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

First of all, I realize the one dang thing I don't have that I NEED is a thermometer for the goats. I will be in town tomorrow, as I live 30 miles outside of the nearest town. Unless I need to get it tonight, that is.

I went to get the doe to milk her, and my son said there was something moldy on her butt. Lovely, descriptive terminology from my six year old.

I get her in the garage to milk her, and she does have something on her vulva.

The first day after she was bred, I had to clean some crust off before we took her the second day (she apparently doesn't stand well for bucks, as she did this last year as well, and they weren't even sure she was bred). He got her one time each day. Tonight, she had yellowish, whitish stuff that had formed, more or less, a cap that was easily wiped off right at the bottom of her vulva. No blood, btw. There was crust on the underside of her tail. I cleaned her with warm water and a rag.

There were no signs of injury post mating, btw.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, and to think I DOWNSIZED those pictures.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like residual breeding drippage to me, perfectly normal. Its usually a mix of vaginal secretions and semen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably from the breeding if it recently happened.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

How long does that go on post mating? She was last bred yesterday morning. I had not messed with her vulva or any adjoining areas since she was bred yesterday. If I see any more past this point, would I have any reason to be concerned? 

First timer here, so trying to learn all this stuff.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

And since I washed off her back end after milking today, I should be able to spot if she has any more tomorrow. She is being her normal stubborn self to the kids today (she wanted out for milking, and they wanted in the pasture to help put away chickens). Fortunately for us, she has met her stubbornness buddy in the form of my youngest child.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

She has more again this morning - does this go on for days?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i would nt worry about it probably just means the buck got the job done and her body just sucked the semen in thats why they hunch during breeding. the hunching will make the semen stay inside long enough to fertilize the eggs. after that the body releases the excess, just like women.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if she hunched, but she did a heck of a lot of moving around. Next year may consider AI, as this is her second year of not standing for a buck (she flirts, and does everything but stand really still for him). He wasn't excessively rough or anything like that either (hoping she took, as he is a nice Six M Galaxy buck and she is a decent doe).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks normal for just being in heat and bred. As long as it doesn't smell foul and she is eating and acting OK, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I went and got the thermometer today. Her temp was 101.8. So that sounds normal for a goat. She was surprisingly good during the temp taking.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

And she still has a light line of discharge up and down her vulva, but it doesn't appear irritated around there. I will just keep an eye on her, and keep my fingers crossed that this breeding took.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is a normal temp. 
And she sounds OK. It is good, you are keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

After something foreign inside the vagina, it does a great job cleaning itself out. Relubricates and sterilizes to fix the pH. Looks to be normal to me.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't let it go on for too many days. When I got my does back from the breeder last year (every one of them sick) one had a RAGING uterine infection, but her only symptom was white discharge. It wasn't a massive amount either, and she never a had a fever. I had her cultured and it came back pasteruella (which is rare for goats to have in their reproductive tract).


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Nothing this evening. And she is a raging she beast right now to me. Would she try to butt me and paw me on the leg if I wore a jacket that may have touched the buck the other day? She is not normally like that. A little stubborn, but not normally a pawer.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, apparently some of this mucus business was her going back into heat. Today she was in standing heat. Took her today, and she stood well for him twice. Hunched and everything. Didn't want to leave when it was time to go. 

Thank goodness I talked to the breeder from whom we got her yesterday about whether they had treated her for copper deficiency recently, and that I took that buck rag out there since the topic of short cycling came up off hand. She just told me to keep an eye out for that, not that she thought that was going on with Bree. I didn't think she was in heat, as there wasn't copious urination going on, but I took out the buck rag. It was petty obvious she was in heat. Tail went to flagging, she urinated by my feet (since I had the jar with the rag), and she acted a combination of space cadet and buck (buck like vocalizations, while staring off into space).

She only flags for bucks or the smell of a buck. She doesn't walk around flagging. And he is a nice mannered buck. He waited to be sure she wasn't going to be a crazy girl before taking care of business.

The first few days I think that was semen and vaginal secretions, which then turned into just mucus when she started to go into heat again.


----------

